# New "Kinda Catfish"



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

This was amusing 

https://youtu.be/FdEXl0HMfjc

I was a little worried when I first saw the video but clearly the "Catfish" sees the bowl like some see a box.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I could so see my Siamese doing this. She is obsessed with getting in my empty tanks. Sometimes I will turn around and just see her staring at me from one.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Haha nice! If only I wasn't allergic so allergic to that species of catfish... ^^ 
The two cat I use to care for have left us and I forgot how nice it is to not be sneezing all day and night. So no more "catfish" here. Love the look of the one in the video "ok I'm in, I'm comfy, gtfo, I want to nap!"


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

They pull the cat out and--I wasn't expecting that monster to be so big! Good grief


----------

